# Best plant stores in Austin, TX



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I wasn't sure where to put this topic so I decided to try here...if it needs to be moved, please move it. Anyways, I am going to Austin Tx this friday and I wanted to go to only 1 store (limited time) to visit and perhaps buy some plants. Does anyone have any recommendations? I am going to try to call around tomorrow and ask what they have. Thanks


----------

